# Watercolor Impressions



## DonH

This is the first watercolor I've ever shown. Painted from memory, this is "Sunrise in the Wasatch". 11 x 15.


----------



## chanda95

Could be a sunrise/or sunset here as well. Nice! Watercolor is tough. The only thing I might have done a little different is blend the clouds that are right over the mountain just a smidge more - other than that it's such a vibrant piece and the color choices are fantastic. I should probably break out the watercolors again...one of these days.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda!I got to looking at it and saw that you are right. So much to learn in this medium. I revamped the painting to this:


----------



## DonH

I'm using one of those kid's watercolor sets. My first experience at blending colors is interesting. Each one of these paintings I did today was a test of a new skill. "Water under the Bridge".







. "Mare in the Mist".








. "Window in the Snow".







. "Twilight Lake".







. "Mirror Lake"







. "Sunset Lake".


----------



## chanda95

Twilight lake is my favorite. Amazing that you are doing these with kids watercolors!! I have a decent set of watercolors - cost me a pretty penny but nice colors and easy to work with....when I choose to work with them that is. Mirror Lake reminds me of Moose antlers - sorry - my mind sees things like that. Window in the Snow reminds me of the lava tubes we have around here. 

I like the way you just tackle any medium without fear or reservation. Best way to learn and learn quickly!


----------



## PencilMeIn

> I like the way you just tackle any medium without fear or reservation.


I agree! Great job, Don! My favorite is Mare in the Mist.


----------



## DonH

Lol. Moose antlers. Now that you mention it. Yeah. Subliminal advertising for the Moose Jaw Saskatchewan chamber of commerce. The Twilight Lake started as a cloud experiment in which I discovered an easy way to work clouds. Watercolor work seems to have its set of skills that makes it a fun and very quick medium. I actually broke my one day record by doing 12 yesterday.
Chanda, at my. age, one has no time to waste, so much left to do! I'm giving myself the opportunity to find whatever medium best suits my style.
My little set is just about out of cobalt blue and black, but there are a few paintings left.







Here is a 16 x 20 of a view from Panorama Point in Sequolla National Park: "Foggy Morning".


----------



## chanda95

Wait until you get a big fancy set of watercolors Don! I like this one the best. Its very pretty from what I can see on my tiny cell phone screen.


----------



## DonH

We must have posted at the same time, PencilMeIn. Thanks! I'm. Partial to "mare in the mist too". That last one of Sequolla Natnl. Park had a test for doing fog. I came up with a technique of lifting paint off the paper. I really appreciate both of your complements and comments!
I have an extensive collection of photos from my travels, they are indeed coming in handy. Not sure if this was from New Mexico or Utah, I call it "Butte Mesa" 11 x 14.


----------



## chanda95

Have you ever been to El Morro Don? Its about 30 miles or so from me and your picture has a striking resemblance to it. You improve with each picture!


----------



## chanda95

LOL - Now that I say that it could be anywhere around here or Utah..You should label your photographs!!! ;-)


----------



## DonH

I sure should have. I'm just glad I took them. I can tell by the context of the pics before and after it that it was on the old Devils hwy rte 666, now 491 somewhere between Gallup and Cortez Co. Most likely in the area south of Shiprock. Last time I saw El Morro was on a HS trip. We are talking prehistoric times there! So I will leave El Morro for you to paint.


----------



## DonH

Now for some plein air work. Finally a day without howling winds. This is possibly the oldest tree on my place, about 350 yrs old, a Juniper. 11 x 15.


----------



## DonH

Ok one painting this morning. Four horsemen.


----------



## AngelPancake

Those kid water color paints are soo hard to use lol. You can do this with um? omg


----------



## chanda95

Awesome use of colors Don. Still can't believe you are doing these with kid paints!


----------



## Peach

Wow
I love your latest "Butte Mesa" fantastic, 12 in a day that is amazing, wish I could paint that fast with such great results. definately keep it up

Jo


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Peach! I've slowed down considerably since posting that. 
Here is my first watercolor in a while, "Abandoned" 11 x 16. No explaination for why I did this, I just stared at the blank paper and this developed.


----------



## Raquel Ramos

DonH







amazing work!.. I admire these, I could never see myself making watercolor look this good.


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Raquel! With your talent and style, you could pick up watercolors in no time.

From my years as a farmer, this is "Racing the Storm"


----------



## chanda95

Another great piece! Your work always makes me feel like I am there.


----------



## DonH

Thanks, Chanda, that's wonderful to hear!


----------



## DonH

This is the Rio Grande gorge near Taos NM painted plein-air yesterday from the bridge.


----------



## chanda95

Been there many a time. Makes me sick. I am afraid of heights. Nicely executed!!!


----------



## DonH

Thanks! The sight of that car wreckage on a ledge down below is a bit unnerving! No i didnt paint that in, lol


----------



## DonH

First, "Hight Desert Sunset". 9 x 12









"Rain on the North Rim"


----------



## chanda95

Love High Desert Storm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda!

This next one is mixed media, 90 percent watercolor, the rest acrylic.
"Enchanted Forest". 9 x 12


----------



## DonH

Watercolors facinate me. I don't really get them yet, but its endless fun. This is another tree experiment.


----------



## DonH

"Daring the Surf"


----------



## PencilMeIn

For not "getting" them you certainly do a fantastic job! Love the last one and the desert sunset is gorgeous!


----------



## DonH

Thanks so much, PencilMeIn!


----------



## chanda95

DonH said:


> Watercolors facinate me. I don't really get them yet, but its endless fun. This is another tree experiment.


I really like this one Don...experiment is a success


----------



## DonH

Thanks. Chanda!


----------



## lrentschler

Hi all, 

These are great works of art. LOL

I like the way you made these works, Usually what set of materials do you used?


----------



## DonH

Thanks! The ones in this thread are simply transparent watercolors on paper.


----------



## DonH

Back to watercolor experimenting. Here is "The Flats"


----------



## chanda95

Thats a dark and moody piece Don! Quite the feeling it evokes.


----------



## DonH

Thanks, Chanda! The dark side of painting calls my name.


----------



## DonH

I did get a bit of time to do some quick watercolor sketches.
























http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l516/donh5/20111006115539.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l516/donh5/20111006112153.jpg


----------



## chanda95

Those are all really, really lovely pieces. Quick or not..I like them very much..particularly the fruit. Glad you are able to get some art in!!


----------



## John smith0341

Nice paintings i am facing problems when i was going to apply water color kindly please help me and give some tips regarding water color that how to use.


----------



## DonH

Thanks! I am not much help on watercolors, as this is not really my medium.. I also would like to learn to do them better. Best of Luck!


----------



## abneyart

DonH said:


> Back to watercolor experimenting. Here is "The Flats"


this is awesome!

i just got into watercolors and would love to be able to do somthing liek this. i havnt tried yet tho, i usually do small portraits.


----------



## JohnDavid

**

What do you think of this guy? saatchionline.com/CiprianDanciu


----------



## Ehab

Its great to see that you are settling well in the watercolor medium. You finding the right consistency, which can be a difficult task when making your first paintings. I love your Mirror Lake and Mare in the Mist. Keep up the good work!

Regards:
Ehab
The Paint Stuff


----------

